
Ask HN: Let's learn JavaScript together - namenotrequired
Hey! Is anyone else starting to learn JavaScript?<p>I&#x27;m learning by myself, and it&#x27;d be great to have someone to talk through things with and work together with every now and then. Are you in the same situation? Let&#x27;s help each other! We can talk on skype maybe every few days or so. If that sounds good, email danamenotrequired (gmail).
======
orionblastar
Create a Github or Bitbucket account to share your source code with people you
are learning with.

I'm 47 and haven't programmed in JavaScript for a long time. I have to learn
all over again. You can email me at orionblastar at gmail.com and I am
OrionBlastar at Github and BitBucket.

~~~
namenotrequired
Thanks, followed & emailed!

